

Xoom with only WiFi goes on sale for $539 - ck2
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/03/wifi-only-motorola-xoom-appears-at-sams-club-bearing-539-pric/

======
ck2
Found the original site/article that Engadget carefully didn't link to:

[http://www.droid-life.com/2011/03/03/wifi-only-motorola-
xoom...](http://www.droid-life.com/2011/03/03/wifi-only-motorola-xoom-headed-
to-sams-club-possibly-priced-at-539/)

